# 3-D Sight



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i use a spot hogg hogg-it. the only other sight i have seen that i would use is the accel armour-tech.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

jeronimo said:


> i use a spot hogg hogg-it. the only other sight i have seen that i would use is the accel armour-tech.




Funny...that's exactly what I was gong to say! I shoot the same sight.....but if I didn't, I really like the look of the Accel.

+1!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

CBE Tech Hunter.Rock solid and it is moveable.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

So many good sights out there including Sure-loc,Sword and many more.
If we had Danny's money we could buy one of each LOL.
Good luck with your choice.


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks guys for your input.

Dereck:beer::tongue:


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Can't go wrong with Spo Hogg Hog it sight.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

i use a spot hogg hoggit hunter for 3d and hunting. Works awesome.


----------



## make'm bleed (Apr 6, 2009)

spot hogg hogg it 4 me......


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

I use a sureloc, take off my viper scope and put on the lethal weapon 5 pin head and I am good to go. Works well for me and don't have to change sights for 3D and for spots. I just added a second scale to the other side for the 5 pin. Have a posten stab with sidebars and a 12 inch stab depending what class I shoot, Have it setup as a all round target and 3D bow. Bow is a PSE Mojo 3D


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Spot Hogg for me as well


----------



## X2SHOOTER (Jul 14, 2008)

Yup spott hog all the way!


----------

